# How to disable capacitive button lights



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

To disable the capacitive button lights on the Bionic, edit this file to be 0. It's originally at 255.

*/sys/devices/platform/leds-cpcap-kpb/leds/button-backlight/brightness*

Keep in mind if you use ES Text Editor it messes up the permissions. You'll have to set it back to rw-r--r--. (Evidently this is optional. It works fine without resetting the permissions)

Can anyone make a script that enables and disables this? Or a widget? I'm not a programmer, just an enthusiast. Also, there is a "maxbrightness" file in there that is r--r--r-- so I'd rather be modifying that one, but I am just happy this brightness file works for now, so I'm not going to mess with it.

Looks like it resets to 255 on boot. I guess I will figure out how to make scripts if nobody responds. It's way past my bed time now that I stumbled onto this.


----------

